# Tower codes



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

I know this has been on here before but I am looking for the latest tower codes 
I will be a new buyer and buying over $200 worth 
I want to see how much I can get them on a BL system 
Also there will be 1 other person buying too If that matters
They will be buying from there house though 
Thanks


----------



## travymoto1 (Aug 7, 2004)

there are codes on tower's home page


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

they should have them some where on there site


----------



## Metal (Mar 6, 2004)

The BL shows "Discontiuned" at their wesite. :-(


----------

